
Conway's Gradient: Reversing Life with differentiable programming - hardmath123
http://hardmath123.github.io/conways-gradient.html
======
Jugglerofworlds
I recently made a similar implementation for SHA256. Unfortunately it suffers
from gradient vanishing. Source code:
[https://github.com/calebh/differentiablesha256](https://github.com/calebh/differentiablesha256)

~~~
hardmath123
Cool project! Yes, it would be really surprising if this "worked," because
SHA256 is meant to be very difficult to reverse. But it's interesting that the
failure mode is gradient vanishing as opposed to, say, getting trapped in a
local optimum.

